# acei tank mates



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 110 gallon that I am soon going to be setting up. I already have (thanks to a student of mine) 30 acei fry at about 3/4" that are going in when cycled. What would some possible tank mates be? Since there are so many of the acei should I cut the number at moving time? Filtration will be no problem, I plan to turn the water over 6 - 8 times per hour as well as utilize UGJ to keep the poop moving.

Thanks


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have acei and yellow labs together in a 90 and they get along fine. I would reduce the number of aceis before you put them in the tank. They get to be 5 to 6 inches when adults. If it were me, I would keep the number to around 10.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have mine with labs, zebras, and peacocks and everyone gets along fine. (plenty of territory space of course)


----------



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going with Acei, Demasoni, Yellow Labs and Lab. Fuelleborni OB's.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

What's the footprint of this tank? 48" x 18" x 30"?


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

pdub said:


> I'm going with Acei, Demasoni, Yellow Labs and Lab. Fuelleborni OB's.


same thing... :fish:


----------



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

48X18X30. It was free with stand and mag. 350 filter. I am uncomfortable with the tank sitting on the stand empty, so that going to go. I am adding a cascade 1500 to go with the 350. I also want to add one of these for the surface skimmer action (model 75) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...bottom, middle, and top of the water column.


----------



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

48X18X30. It was free with stand and mag. 350 filter. I am uncomfortable with the tank sitting on the stand empty, so that going to go. I am adding a cascade 1500 to go with the 350. I also want to add one of these for the surface skimmer action (model 75) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+16729&pcatid=16729[url]

I was told it is a 110 "show tank". It is deep so I want to be sure I get some species that like the bottom, middle, and top of the water column.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

wow nice deal. thats nice


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

In my 120 gallon, I have Acei, Ps. Blue Dolphin, Yellow Labs, Red Zebra, and Red topped cobalts(M. Greshakei). It is a beautiful tank!


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> In my 120 gallon, I have Acei, Ps. Blue Dolphin, Yellow Labs, Red Zebra, and Red topped cobalts(M. Greshakei). It is a beautiful tank!


your not keeping fry right. they'll crossbreed


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I occasionally target fry to keep. All mbuna will crossbreed. If you keep the right amounts, i.e 1 male per 5-6 females, the males are sooo busy with their females, they usually won't stray. Working for me! I do have to especially watch the Red zebra and Labs, though! And unless you see the spawn, you don't know what has bred with what! But, It can be done.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> I occasionally target fry to keep. All mbuna will crossbreed. If you keep the right amounts, i.e 1 male per 5-6 females, the males are sooo busy with their females, they usually won't stray. Working for me! I do have to especially watch the Red zebra and Labs, though! And unless you see the spawn, you don't know what has bred with what! But, It can be done.


true but one female could spawn with a male that you watch which is her same species and then she can go spawn with another from a different species when your not watching. when you have species that are that close it just isnt worth it. i wanted some red zebras bad but it wasnt worth it because i want all of my fry once they start coming in. if they're in the same tank and you dont remove them to spawn then theres no gurantee.... i wouldnt want those fry. Everyone has their preference. some poeple might want hybrids. everyone really into the hobby seems to hate them
!


----------

